# Looking for home barista training in Bristol (Giotto v3 PID and Ceado E7)



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

So I've been battling away for long enough now and am still rarely pulling a decent espresso. At least to my untrained eye everything looks as it should but they're all coming out aggressively sour or bitter.

Is there anyone that offers training in the Bristol area? I'm starting to feel guilty for the sheer quantity of beans I'm destroying


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I imagine you're hoping somebody could come to you but I remembered reading about this - might be a back-up option: https://extractcoffee.co.uk/shop/gifts/home-barista-workshop/


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Might be worth a discussion with @coffeechap as well as the Extract option ( Clifton also have a facility just not sure if training open to public which Extract is). Training on own kit would give you the most benefit though and Dave takes time to explain (spent an hour with me going over all features and pouring shots inc mid point ristrettos, nom, when picked up my CC-100 from him)

John


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What's up with espresso at mo ?

You weight in and out ?

Beans used ?


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm going round in circles! I've done everything, weighed in weighed out, times the shots, using a bottomless, wdt, proper fitting tamp, cleaned everything, set PID temp.

everything is coming out super bitter or sour, ideally I'd want the training on my machine so someone could hopefully point me to where I'm going wrong


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

beans at the moment or Wogan, La Bastilla P3


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I can pm you with some details if you would like


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

That would be grand!


----------



## matisse (Jul 21, 2010)

I run Training courses @ Full Court Press on Broad St, right in the centre of bristol.

they are usually one or two people max, so a little more focussed than the big group training that extract run for the public.

Feel free to pop by the shop for a chat about it, although i'm running a course this sunday evening.

Mat


----------

